# Marble Peak Avalanche



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I heard this weekend that at the end of last week There was a large triggered avalanche that took marble bowl. Caic rep Brian said this was the second close call up there this season. Has anyone seen it or been up there since. Just wondering how much slid. Be careful out there took an avy class this weekend and dug some pits there are some bad layers in there. Always check the report before you go. Shawn


----------



## Yo_Face (Jul 14, 2009)

yo man talk to rick that guy is up there every day almost


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I checked caic this morning and they have reported 4 slides up there


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

caliclimber said:


> I checked caic this morning and they have reported 4 slides up there


Just out of curiousity, what did you think made those slide paths?


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Just wondering what slid. picking up the sarcasim.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

caliclimber said:


> Just wondering what slid. picking up the sarcasim.


Your the one who lives in Basalt, drive up and take a look.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Saw a T-shirt yest.

*SARCASM SUPPORT GROUP*
_like we need you help!_


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

Sarchasm: the gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.


----------



## Njord (May 20, 2007)

Any photos?


----------



## Njord (May 20, 2007)

*Bad news...*

Bad news: The Marble Quarry is shutting down operations due to the lack of demand of white marble... so they are no longer plowing the access road this winter. This sucks...

Njord


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

Njord said:


> Bad news: The Marble Quarry is shutting down operations due to the lack of demand of white marble... so they are no longer plowing the access road this winter. This sucks...
> 
> Njord


You'll just get a little bit more excercise on the trip in. no biggie.


----------

